# Rally Guage Wiring



## timmyg (Jan 2, 2012)

The 65 I am restoring has the Rally Gauge Package, but the wires for this harness are not connected on the engine compartment side. I purchased a Wiring Diagram Book but it does not show this wiring harness and its connections. There are three wires coming through the Firewall in this Harness; One is Blue, One is Brown, and One is Green. I replaced the Main Engine Harness and it has wires for the alternator, oil pressure and water temp. I assume these wires are for the warning lights, and the other three wires that I am talking about in the Rally Guage harness are for the Guages. Also, the Factory Tach was not hooked up when I purchased the car, so I am not sure what wire goes there. Unless I am missing something, the Wiring Diagram Book I purchased does not show these wires. Help appreciated.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

In the Engine compartment: BLUE=OIL PSI sender. GREEN=TEMP. sender. BROWN should be for the tach pick up on the coil.


----------



## timmyg (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks for the help!!


----------



## timmyg (Jan 2, 2012)

I see that the main engine wiring harness also has connections for the oil and water. Do I use both sets. Would the main harness be for the warning lights and the rally wiring be for the gauges? Does that sound correct?


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

You should have either/or...not both


----------

